
The world’s stinkiest snack food - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20190506-taipeis-oddly-tasty-house-of-stink
======
chriselles
The two worst smelling foods in my opinion are:

Durian fruit: taste’s great but smells like a hot dumpster. Banned on public
transport in a number of places across Asia Pacific.

Vietnamese fish soup: smelled like rotting death, tasted awesome.

